# Liquide renversé (thé non sucré) et devis de réparation



## Teoh (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

comme cela a pu arriver à des d'autres gens, j'ai renversé une tasse de thé non sucré non pas sur le mac mais sur une table sur laquelle le mac était posé, la flaque de thé a touché la partie gauche du macbook (au niveau des connecteurs). Celui ci ne s'est pas éteint mais on l'a éteint et débranché pour qu'il sèche.
Nous avons eu la très mauvaise idée de le rebrancher (seulement) une heure après, il ne fonctionnait pas. On l'a alors laissé reposé 2 ou 3 jours.
Passé ce laps de temps l'ordinateur fonctionnait très bien; seul problême, il s'éteint tout seul 1 à 2 fois par jour, comme si il n'y avait plus de batterie (reprise des fenêtres au rallumage etc..).
Nous sommes allé faire un devis chez un revendeur Apple (Alis, situé dans le 11e à Paris), voici le résultat :

Diagnostic :
Constaté lors des tests: la machine a eu contact avec liquide sur plusieurs composants: carte mère,
batterie, topcase, nappe disque dur, carte airport et nappe.
Achat et installation de ces pièces hors garantie apple.

Nous en avons pour 1400e de réparation. Mais j'ai un léger doute, comment un ordinateur peut il fonctionner parfaitement, hormis ce problême (de batterie?) d"éteignage" soudain mais cependant relativement peu fréquent; et pourtant avoir besoin de changer toutes les principales pièces (CM/processeur/carte airport/cable disque dur/topcase/batterie)
Je me demande si les réparateurs n'ont pas seulement constaté que les révélateurs hydrauliques était actifs, et en profiteraient pas un peu pour nous faire tout changer; d'autant plus que mon amie a stipulé d'entrée de jeux qu'un liquide avait été renversé dessus.

Que devons nous faire ? Une contre expertise chez un autre revendeur?
En vous remerciant,
THéo


----------



## pimousse42 (4 Décembre 2012)

Salut a toi, désolé pour ton portable.


Il y a du y avoir une grande quantité, car si le disque est touché il faut que le liquide ai traversé tout le portable.
Le disque étant a droite et le liquide rentré par la gauche.

Je trouve que cela fait beaucoup de pièce a changé, mais dans un devis il est bien obligé de mettre tous ce qui est abimé.
Après tu pourrais te plaindre qu'il ne te l'avais pas dis.
uUne carte mère abimé crée des pannes aléatoires parfois.
Le clavier atteint crée des touches qui ne fonctionne pas et aussi panne d'extinction du fait que le bouton d'allumage est dessus.

Le devis est fort possible, je ne dis pas qu'il est bon ou mauvais.


----------



## maxime.renard (6 Décembre 2012)

Le liquide, c'est le pire ennemi des Mac... J'ai eu une mauvaise expérience en 2010 assez similaire, sauf que c'était du vin rouge. Même devis, entre 1300 et 1400 ... J'avais fais plusieurs magasins agréés Apple pourtant. Pas mal de pièces sont touchées dans ce genre de situations, et rien d'autre à faire que de les remplacer. Ca me paraît assez cohérent comme prix. 

Bonne chance...


----------



## joelapieuvre (7 Décembre 2012)

maxime.renard a dit:


> Le liquide, c'est le pire ennemi des Mac... J'ai eu une mauvaise expérience en 2010 assez similaire, sauf que c'était du vin rouge. Même devis, entre 1300 et 1400 ... J'avais fais plusieurs magasins agréés Apple pourtant. Pas mal de pièces sont touchées dans ce genre de situations, et rien d'autre à faire que de les remplacer. Ca me paraît assez cohérent comme prix.
> 
> Bonne chance...



Il y a 3 ans j'ai renversé une kronembourg dans le clavier de mon mac, je l'ai éteint puis retourné de la biere a coulé du clavier. Je l'ai séché vite fait avec un séche cheveux et il a remarché. Je n'ai jamais compris comment c'était possible après avoir vidé une biere dedans...


----------



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2012)

Vu les dégats, c'est pas une tasse que tu as renversé sur la table... mais un seau!
parce que franchement , pour que même le clavier ait été touché, il faut que la vague ait submergé le MacBook...

Tu devrais appeler ton assurance pour vérifier si ils ne couvrent pas ce type d'accident de la vie courante


----------



## maxime.renard (7 Décembre 2012)

joelapieuvre a dit:


> Il y a 3 ans j'ai renversé une kronembourg dans le clavier de mon mac, je l'ai éteint puis retourné de la biere a coulé du clavier. Je l'ai séché vite fait avec un séche cheveux et il a remarché. Je n'ai jamais compris comment c'était possible après avoir vidé une biere dedans...


En fait j'ai l'impression que beaucoup remarchent après ce genre d'expérience, mais par intermittence, ou avec des éléments en moins (genre le superdrive qui ne fonctionne plus, ou plus de rétroéclairage du clavier... des détails comme ça). 
Et dans le cas où de l'eau a coulé sur le carte mère, ou sur n'importe quel élément d'ailleurs, même si elle fonctionne encore un peu, ils n'ont pas d'autre solution pour réparer ton ordinateur que de la remplacer. D'où les devis exorbitants : tout ce qui est touché par l'eau est remplacé à neuf...


----------



## BrokenStones (7 Décembre 2012)

Ton erreur a était de le rallumé si vite après, il faut au moins attendre 3 jours ! Le demonter, le nettoyer, puis après etre sur qu'il est sec le rallumer.


----------



## maxime.renard (7 Décembre 2012)

Pourquoi trois jours ? Une fois qu'il est sec il est sec... Il ne "s'auto-répare" pas lorsqu'il est éteint. Le temps qu'il sèche ?


----------



## kaos (8 Décembre 2012)

j'ai renversé une 1664 sur mon MBP malgres mes efforts (je fais super gaffe a ça mais bon )

J'ai immédiatement retourné l'ordi afin que le liquide ne pénétre pas jusqu'a la carte mémre en appuyant sur power 5 sec pour coupure.

Je l'ai laissé séché a l'envers plus d'une nuit ... mais par la suite la barre espace restait parfois collée mais lordi marchait nikel .


Résultât changement du topcase 160 euros ....

J'ai dis a mon assurance habitation que c'était un ami qui l'avait fait ... on a fait une lettre expliquative avec facture et devis de reparation ... le dossier est en cours, faut compter 3/4 mois de traitement d'assurance . ( assurance civile ) Ne marche pas avec un membre de la famille .

Tjrs s'arranger pour que la machine soit réparable meme si ça depasse le prix d'achat , car en therlme d'assurance , si réparable , la vétusté ne rentre pas en compte ...


----------



## esimport (9 Décembre 2012)

1400&#8364; TTC c'est vraiment beaucoup. Tout dépend effectivement de la quantité de liquide, mais il est rare de devoir changer tant de pièce à la fois, et pourtant je vois passer beaucoup de mac oxydés. 

Il faut dire aussi qu'un devis est un engagement légal, qui vaut obligation de résultat pour le réparateur, donc il arrive parfois que le concessionnaire Apple change des pièces 'juste pour être sûr'.


----------

